# Antiparras



## ramigomarc

En el diccionario de la RAE sólo encuentro esa palabra como sinónimo de Anteojos y de Gafas. 
¿Podrían facilitarme algún dato más como el del origen del término o su etimología?
Gracias


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
No había visto nunca esa palabra, pero por lo que leo aquí en este hilo, son protectores para los ojos...

Saludos y bienvenido a los foros WR

Edit: No tengo idea de como llegó a convertirse en sinónimo de Gafas, pero al parecer son los lentes que se utilizan para protejerse de las algas marinas (parras) a la hora de bucear.


----------



## Calambur

Según Moliner:
*antiparras* (de «_antipara_») f. pl. Nombre burlesco para los lentes o las gafas.

*antipara* (de «_ante2_» y «_parar1_») 

Las antiparras (todas parecidas a las de la foto) se colocan _delante_ de los ojos para _detener_ (_parar_) algo (agua, viento, nieve, esquirlas, etc.).


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Según Moliner:
> *antiparras* (de «_antipara_») f. pl. Nombre burlesco para los lentes o las gafas.


Hola, Calambur.
Qué pobre definición para un diccionario tan prestigioso.
Es verdad que se puede usar como nombre burlesco para lentes o gafas; pero sucede que ese es el nombre correcto para un implemento de seguridad que ha salvado los ojos de mucha gente: lentes de seguridad o antiparras.
¿Es la única definición que da el diccionario?
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

ramigomarc said:


> En el diccionario de la RAE sólo encuentro esa palabra como sinónimo de Anteojos y de Gafas.


 

¿Sólo? 

*antiparras**.*
(De _antipara_).

*1. *f. pl. coloq.anteojos(gafas).
*2. *f. pl. _Arg._ Gafas destinadas a proteger los ojos. _Antiparras de buceo, de soldador, de minero._

_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Calambur.
> Qué pobre definición para un diccionario tan prestigioso.
> Es verdad que se puede usar como nombre burlesco para lentes o gafas; pero sucede que ese es el nombre correcto para un implemento de seguridad que ha salvado los ojos de mucha gente: lentes de seguridad o antiparras.
> ¿Es la única definición que da el diccionario?
> Saludos.
> _


 



En el María Moliner que tengo yo, sí, solo ese.

*En el DRAE:*

*2. *f. pl. _Arg._ Gafas destinadas a proteger los ojos. _Antiparras de buceo, de soldador, de minero._

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Pinairun.
Gracias.
Me sorprenden ambas definiciones: la del Moliner, por lo dicho.  Me parece increíble.
Y la de DRAE porque al parecer lo da como un vocablo usado sólo en Argentina, lo cual evidentemente no es verdad.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> En el María Moliner que tengo yo, sí, solo ese.
> 
> *En el DRAE:*
> 
> *2. *f. pl. _Arg._ Gafas destinadas a proteger los ojos. _Antiparras de buceo, de soldador, de minero._
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero lo da como un término de Argentina, nada más.  Me parece que también lo usan en muchos otros lugares.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Me parece que también lo usan en muchos otros lugares.


En Uruguay sí, así se ofrecen en los sitios que venden implementos de seguridad y accesorios para motos, como antiparras.
Saludos


----------



## ramigomarc

Muy agradecido por el esfuerzo que han hecho. Yo lo pregunto desde España, y aquí es un término muy poco usado. La explicación final del vocablo que da Calambur es la que mejor me hace entender lo que buscaba.
Para Oscar: La edición del DRAE que tengo en casa es la de 1992 y en ella sólo se recoge : "(De _antipara_) f.pl.fam. *anteojos*, gafas". Y en "antipara" la primera acepción es la de biombo o cancel, y la segunda la de polaina (cubre la pierna por delante).
Gracias a todos.


----------



## pejeman

Yo desde niño conocí el término, en el noroeste de México. Se le llamaba así a los anteojos para el sol, que eran de vidrios muy obscuros y aro negro, generalmente grueso. Nunca vi su nombre usado para anteojos de seguridad.

A veces tenían micas hasta en los costados de la cara, lo cual las hacía ver siniestras. Años más tarde supe que en México se les dice "tapacrudas" o sea que sirven para ocultar las marcas de la resaca además de impedir el paso de la hiriente luz.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Pinairun.
> Gracias.
> Me sorprenden ambas definiciones: la del Moliner, por lo dicho. Me parece increíble.
> Y la de DRAE porque al parecer lo da como un vocablo usado sólo en Argentina, lo cual evidentemente no es verdad.
> Saludos.
> _


 
He de confesar que yo solo conocía la definición que recoge el MM.

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

Pejeman se adelantó a mi comentario. Siempre las conocí por ese nombre --como las describe pejeman-- en la bella y árida Sonora . . .


----------



## Vampiro

Pero ¿el hecho de que tengan micas por los costados no los convierte en lentes de seguridad?
Es una de las condiciones que debe cumplir un lente de ese tipo.
De hecho cuando me toca ir a la cordilera, al desierto, o a lugares muy soleados y con viento, los lentes son así, oscuros y cerrados, pero sin llegar a ser como los que se usan en las motos o para esquiar, por ejemplo.
_


----------



## Aviador

Rosangelus, en el mensaje #2 de este hilo, provee un vínculo a otro de agosto de 2007 en el que yo puse lo siguiente:



Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> _Antiparra_ es una palabra de uso bastante habitual en Chile (sobre todo ahora en invierno) para llamar ese tipo de gafas protectoras para esquiar y también aquellas que se usan para trabajar.
> 
> Saludos



Espero que las imágenes en esos sitios chilenos dejen claras las diferencias que para nosotros hay entre las _gafas_ y las _antiparras_.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí los de esquiar (muy parecidos a los que usan los practicantes del moto cross) son gogles. Los que se usan para bucear son visores.

Por acá no recuerdo haber oído antiparras.


----------



## v2379

En el CORDE (Base de datos) aparece en un ensayo del Duque de Rivas. Yo lo he oido con frecuencia y en ocasiones lo digo en plan burlesco (para mirar de cerca me quito las gafas).


----------



## pejeman

Vampiro said:


> Pero ¿el hecho de que tengan micas por los costados no los convierte en lentes de seguridad?
> 
> _


 
Las antiparras a que yo me refiero no eran lentes de seguridad ni podrían haber servido para ello. Se podían comprar en cualquier baratillo. El propósito de sus micas o vidrios laterales era bloquear el brillo de la luz, que a un crudo molesta como si fuera una aguja.

Esas antiparras verdaderamente eran feas y daban a quien las portaba un aspecto siniestro pues lo mismo podían servirle a un crudo para protegerse de la luz que a un malandro para ocultar torvas miradas.

Saludos.

PD mi paisano ToñoTorreón: En Sonora, los músicos de conjuntos norteños eran muy afectos a usarlas, sobre todo los que tocaban el tololoche. Nunca sabía uno para donde miraban realmente.


----------



## caparicio

En Madrid, en los 80-90, al menos, se usaba entre los jóvenes como palabra coloquial para referirse a cualquier tipo de gafas, pero generalmente las gafas de sol. Pero vamos, que era un término totalmente de jerga juvenil.


----------



## Södertjej

caparicio said:


> En Madrid, en los 80-90, al menos, se usaba entre los jóvenes como palabra coloquial para referirse a cualquier tipo de gafas, pero generalmente las gafas de sol. Pero vamos, que era un término totalmente de jerga juvenil.


Mi abuelo español lo decía, y en los ochenta no era precisamente joven. No lo he oído con frecuencia fuera del ámbito de las bromas como dice V2379


----------



## RIU

Södertjej said:


> Mi abuelo español lo decía, y en los ochenta no era precisamente joven. No lo he oído con frecuencia fuera del ámbito de las bromas como dice V2379


 
Idem pero en los 70.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo siempre he entendido como "antiparras" las que utilizaba el gran escritor Quevedo, pincha en el enlace
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quevedo

La RAE recoge la palabra "quevedos" para este tipo de gafas


*quevedos**.*
(De F. de_ Quevedo _y Villegas, porque con esta clase de anteojos está retratado este escritor español del Siglo de Oro).

*1. *m. pl. Lentes de forma circular con armadura a propósito para que se sujete en la nariz.


----------



## swift

Nueva pregunta ​


Calambur said:


> Según Moliner:
> *antiparras* (de «_antipara_») f. pl. Nombre burlesco para los lentes o las gafas.


Yo no conozco ningún nombre jocoso para referirse a los anteojos, salvo por los _culos de botella_, que se refieren únicamente a los de lente muy gruesa por la alta graduación.

Me interesa saber si, como parece dar a entender @Vampiro, el término «antiparras» se usa en sus regiones tal como lo indica el _Diccionario de uso del español_, como un nombre burlesco para los lentes o gafas. De no ser tal el caso, me gustaría saber si existe algún equivalente en sus variedades de español para significar la misma cosa.

Muchas gracias,


swift


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Me interesa saber si, como parece dar a entender @Vampiro, el término «antiparras» se usa en sus regiones tal como lo indica el _Diccionario de uso del español_, como un nombre burlesco para los lentes o gafas. De no ser tal el caso, me gustaría saber si existe algún equivalente en sus variedades de español para significar la misma cosa.
> 
> swift


Yo no he dicho tal cosa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Gabriel

Antiparra se usa en Argentina para:
- Los lentes de nado o buceo que sellan herméticamente alrededor de los ojos. No existe otra palabra para este implemento, y esta palabra NO se usa para el visor/máscara de buceo que cubre una parte más grande de la cara, incluyendo la nariz, al que le decimos "visor".
- Los lentes de seguridad, esos plásticos de una pieza que se parecen a los de ski o moto, así como a los que se parecen a las antiparras de nado. También se les dice lentes de seguridad o protectores oculares. NO se les dice "antiparra" (pero sí "lentes de seguridad" o "protectores oculares") a los lentes de seguridad que parecen anteojos comunes (pero tienen protectores laterales y un cristal de seguridad).
- A los anteojos de soldador que se parecen a las antiparras de nado que mencioné primero. Al protector para soldar que cubre toda la cara se NO lo llama "antiparra" sino "máscara (de soldador)".
- A los lentes de ski o moto que no se parecen a las gafas de sol sino que son de una pieza (en general) y envolventes (muchas veces con sellos de espuma), y a los accesorios similares usados para otras actividades (por ejemplo, paracaidismo).

Como comentario adicional, la palabra "gafas" prácticamente no se usa en Argentina para nada. En su lugar se usa "anteojos" o "lentes".


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> Yo no he dicho tal cosa.


Me pareció que lo dabas a entender aquí:


Vampiro said:


> Es verdad que se puede usar como nombre burlesco para lentes o gafas


Gracias por la aclaración. 

Y gracias por las explicaciones, @Gabriel.


----------



## cacarulo

Gabriel said:


> Antiparra se usa en Argentina para:
> (...)
> - A los lentes de ski o moto que no se parecen a las gafas de sol sino que son de una pieza (en general) y envolventes (muchas veces con sellos de espuma), y a los accesorios similares usados para otras actividades (por ejemplo, paracaidismo).



Los protectores oculares, similares a estos, que usan los jockeys.


> Antiparra se usa en Argentina para:
> Alguna vez en nuestro turf se miró como "extraño" al que usara antiparras. Leguisamo las usaba, y, molesto, admitía que siempre había "vivos" que se burlaban de él por ello. Leguisamo había perdido un ojo culpa de un terronazo en una largada (razón por la que lo apodaban "tuerto").


http://escueladejockeys.blogspot.com


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Me pareció que lo dabas a entender aquí:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración.
> @Gabriel.


Esa frase está fuera de contexto, lo que dije es que se podría usar así si quisieras, pero (y el “pero” es importante) son el nombre correcto de un implemento de seguridad.
La explicación de Gabriel es bastante completa y coincide con el uso en otros países, entre ellos Chile. La diferencia es que en Chile no se usa el término para los lentes de natación.
Creo que hay confusión con respecto a las antiparras de soldador, que sí se llaman de esa manera, pero no se refiere a la máscara que usa un soldador eléctrico, sino a las antiparras oscuras que usa un soldador de autógena (imagino que los han visto: antiparras oscuras, soplete en mano y con un alambre de aporte en la otra)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonno

Yo se lo he oído decir a mi padre con sentido burlesco refiriéndose a las gafas, tal como dice el DRAE. Nunca se lo he oído a nadie más, y nunca a él con otro sentido que no sea ese.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Yo se lo he oído decir a mi padre con sentido burlesco refiriéndose a las gafas, tal como dice el DRAE. Nunca se lo he oído a nadie más, y nunca a él con otro sentido que no sea ese.


Pero el tono “burlesco” se lo da alguna connotación negativa, o sea comparar las gafas con algo mucho más burdo.
Para mi tiene pleno sentido y no lo discuto, pero lo que falta en el diccionario es acotar de mejor manera qué es ese algo más burdo, en este caso los implementos de seguridad mencionados.
_


----------



## Jonno

En el uso de mi padre no tiene ninguna connotación negativa, como podría tenerlo "culo de vaso" o "cuatro ojos". O al menos nosotros no lo percibimos así.

Yo creo que lo usa como si fuera un cultismo fuera de lugar. No me viene a la memoria otro ejemplo mejor, pero es como pedir fuego para encender el cigarrillo y en vez de "¿me das fuego?" decir "¿me das una brizna de las fraguas de Vulcano para incinerar este amasijo de hojas solanáceas envueltas en papel parafinado?".

Pero como sólo se lo he oído decir a él es difícil saber si es un uso particular de mi familia.


----------



## Gabriel

cacarulo said:


> Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiparra se usa en Argentina para:
> (...)
> - A los lentes de ski o moto que no se parecen a las gafas de sol sino que son de una pieza (en general) y envolventes (muchas veces con sellos de espuma), *y a los accesorios similares usados para otras actividades (por ejemplo, paracaidismo)*.
> 
> 
> 
> Los protectores oculares, similares a estos, que usan los jockeys.
Click to expand...

Por eso dije _y a los accesorios similares usados para otras actividades (por ejemplo, paracaidismo)_.
Puestos a enumerar:
Paracaidismo.
Ala delata.
Vuelo en aviones de cabina abierta y ultralivianos.
Parapente.
Bici cross.
Cuatriciclos.
Jockeys.
Carreras de auto de cabina abierta, sobre todo autos antiguos (como Fangio).
... Y accesorios similares usados en otras actividades.

Sí, todos esos son antiparras.


----------



## Gabriel

Vampiro said:


> La diferencia es que en Chile no se usa el término para los lentes de natación.


¿Y cómo los llaman? ¿Lentes de natación?
Como dije, acá no existe optra denominación para esas antiparras, y si decís "lentes de natación" se van quedar mirándote con cara de "¿Y para qué querés anteojos para nadar? ¡Se te van a mojar y además te va a entrar agua a los ojos!". ¿Cómo es esa cara? Algo entre esta  y esta .  



> Creo que hay confusión con respecto a las antiparras de soldador, que sí se llaman de esa manera, pero no se refiere a la máscara que usa un soldador eléctrico, sino a las antiparras oscuras que usa un soldador de autógena (imagino que los han visto: antiparras oscuras, soplete en mano y con un alambre de aporte en la otra)


Claro, es así. No sé por qué decís que hay confusión. No en mí al menos que aclaré:


> (En Argentina se llama antiparra) A los anteojos de soldador que se parecen a las antiparras de nado que mencioné primero. Al protector para soldar que cubre toda la cara se *NO* lo llama "antiparra" sino "máscara (de soldador)".


----------



## Gabriel

Jonno said:


> "¿me das una brizna de las fraguas de Vulcano para incinerar este amasijo de hojas solanáceas envueltas en papel parafinado?"


Si me pedís algo así a mí, yo salgo corriendo. Por las dudas, ¿viste?


----------



## Jonno

Entonces la intención burlesca habría funcionado, lo raro habría sido que me des fuego con toda tranquilidad


----------



## Vampiro

Gabriel said:


> ¿Y cómo los llaman? ¿Lentes de natación?


Tal cual.
O lentes para natación




Gabriel said:


> Como dije, acá no existe optra denominación para esas antiparras, y si decís "lentes de natación" se van quedar mirándote con cara de "¿Y para qué querés anteojos para nadar? ¡Se te van a mojar y además te va a entrar agua a los ojos!". ¿Cómo es esa cara? Algo entre esta  y esta .


Más o menos la misma cara que nos provoca que ustedes llamen medias a los calcetines.

_


----------



## swift

Jonno said:


> Yo se lo he oído decir a mi padre con sentido burlesco refiriéndose a las gafas, tal como dice el DRAE. Nunca se lo he oído a nadie más, y nunca a él con otro sentido que no sea ese.





Jonno said:


> Yo creo que lo usa como si fuera un cultismo fuera de lugar.


Muchas gracias, Jonno.  Imagino que en España ha de ser un uso más bien anticuado. Y bien podría ser lo que dices: un cultismo usado con tono jocoso.


----------



## cacarulo

Justo ayer escuché a un señor de unos 60 años usar la palabra antiparras para referirse jocosamente a los anteojos: "Espere, que me pongo las antiparras".


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Como dije, acá no existe optra denominación para esas antiparras, y si decís "lentes de natación" se van quedar mirándote con cara de "¿Y para qué querés anteojos para nadar? ¡Se te van a mojar y además te va a entrar agua a los ojos!". ¿Cómo es esa cara? Algo entre esta  y esta .  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Más o menos la misma cara que nos provoca que ustedes llamen medias a los calcetines.
> 
> _
Click to expand...

O que digan que quieren esas antiparras para nadar en la "pileta" .


----------



## swift

cacarulo said:


> Justo ayer escuché a un señor de unos 60 años usar la palabra antiparras para referirse jocosamente a los anteojos: "Espere, que me pongo las antiparras".


¡Gracias por el dato, Cacar!  Con ese tinte jocoso, tiene pinta de ser una palabra añeja que sólo usan personas de edad provecta.


----------

